# To PART or NOT to PART... that is the question?! 1936-37 Silver King M1



## Balloonatic (Nov 2, 2019)

I have here a nice, original, un-restored '36-37 Silver King M1 24" aluminum bike. I want to sell it, but I have a dilemma; should I part it out or sell it as a complete bike?

To max out, it makes more sense to part it out - the individual parts values conservatively add up to several hundred more than I think the bike as a whole will bring. But, if I part it out there is the time and expense of taking it apart and packing and shipping many individual parts. And it may be a while before all the parts sell. And on the moral side, I may draw the ire of purists who hate to see a nice original bike parted out. 

SO, please feel free to comment; I'm asking y'all - if you owned this bike as it sits and wanted to sell it; would you part it out, or sell as a complete bike? *And why?*

There are some great parts on this bike that seem to be very desirable and high priced: the mens aluminum, slow bulge handlebars (straight with no cracks), those beautiful, original plating triple stepped 24" rims, (36 spoke) with the early, cast hi-low fins (Mars rings) front hub, and those matching Mansfield Champion white walls, in gorg original condition, the rack (which was recently added) and that straight chain guard... it even has the 24" butterfly stand, and the cast aluminum lit tail light with original lens. (Try finding even a repro of that lens is proving very difficult no less an original 30s lens intact condition.) 

The only replaced parts on the bike are the grips, rack, and rubber mudguard, all else is original "as found" crust. Battery tube still has most of the original Delta decal, and nice Delta handlebar horn button. No cracks or frame damage either, and no real corrosion, the bike is a rider, although admittedly I have not ridden it. Fenders are also straight and could be improved easily. Headlight is missing a lens but is complete inside and likely works. 

Thanks in advance for your participation in this poll of sorts... lemme know your thoughts?  To part or not to part, that is the question... outrageous fortune or sea of troubles? (Shakespeare anyone?) 

Balloonatic O-O


----------



## Allrounderco (Nov 2, 2019)

I see no moral issue, just a practical one: offer it intact, and use the time saved to work more deals  

if no one steps up, the parting option will always be on the table.


----------



## 1motime (Nov 2, 2019)

Nice bike.  I would leave it alone.  Somebody would like it.  Don't let the ghosts out!


----------



## Boris (Nov 2, 2019)

Blackbomber said:


> I see no moral issue, just a practical one: offer it intact, and use the time saved to work more deals
> 
> if no one steps up, the parting option will always be on the table.




I agree! In an ideal world, someone who is trying to piece one of these together might see this and say, "Why don't I just save myself the headache of trying to find all the parts I'm looking for, and just buy this one. I can always sell the one I'm working on". But then there's always the guy that's going to tell you that he's going to do just that, then turns around and parts it himself. Always a crap shoot on who's going to do what with your old bike once you've sold it.


----------



## Dave K (Nov 2, 2019)

Depends on what you have into it.  If I had it and built it from parts I would probably part it to get my investment back.  If I had it and payed a reasonable price for the complete bike I would pass it along for a reasonable price.


----------



## Nickinator (Nov 2, 2019)

For me I would sell it complete with my pride intact. Unless a major flaw in the frame was found that compromises the whole bike (such as a really bad weld, bend, crack or massive dent. I know from experience it's hard to part out something but you have to remind yourself how rare the bike really is.

If in the case you do part it out though. Sadly I would like a part off of it which I will pm you about.

Best of luck, Nick.


----------



## Bikebones (Nov 2, 2019)

Nice bike..I'd sell it complete unless it has some frame issues......what do u think ud sell it for. ??


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Nov 2, 2019)

Whole bikes are a hard sell.  If you can't get rid of it locally intact, part it out. Rack, hornlight battery tube, tail light and kickstand are worth more than the whole bike together. For everyone who wants to pay top dollar for a complete machine, there are dozens who just need that one part. And you can sell what remains as a rat rod or "project".  Sell off what you can and buy what you want to play with.  Old bikes are livestock, not beloved pets.  Unless you really like this particular one and want to curate it into eternity. Harsh, but I have a tiny apartment.


----------



## redline1968 (Nov 2, 2019)

I have had that thought too...I think it depends on how bad you need the money.


----------



## mrg (Nov 2, 2019)

Hey Justin, give me heads before you start parting out some of the cars in your garage!:eek:


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 2, 2019)




----------



## Balloonatic (Nov 2, 2019)

@fordmike65, I'm gonna take a flyer here and assume you mean I should not part and sell it complete?

I agree with all the comments so far. I don't "need" the money and my time at this point in my life is more valuable to me all the time.

@Boris, you're quite right, there's no controlling what happens to the bike once it leaves my hands, and I'm not trying to here, it's fine with me whatever anyone wants to do with it once it's theirs.

@1motime, I LOVE "don't let the ghosts out"... love it.

@mrg, I won't be parting any of my cars anytime soon, but I will be selling my one owner, original paint,  Nomad soon if you know anyone who wants only the most original, regal turquoise & India ivory barn find, survivor '55 Nomad in the country. ;o)

*SO, if I go with the consensus here and sell the bike complete, as it sits, who here has an idea for what an appropriate asking/selling price is? Take a look at the photos and tell me what your asking price would be and or/your taking price if it were yours? What I have into it is irrelevant because I want to know a price it will actually sell for, I don't have any concerns about recouping my investment. Please tell me your opinions & thoughts... I'm asking?*


----------



## Balloonatic (Nov 2, 2019)

Dave K said:


> Depends on what you have into it. If I had it and built it from parts I would probably part it to get my investment back. If I had it and payed a reasonable price for the complete bike I would pass it along for a reasonable price.



Precisely my new problem, what is a _reasonable_ price in today's market?


----------



## Euphman06 (Nov 3, 2019)

Never understand why one would part out a complete bike just so another parts bike gets completed. This bike has been together for a long time and probably has some fun stories to tell. 

Sent from my LGLS775 using Tapatalk


----------



## olderthandirt (Nov 3, 2019)

i see both sides of the issue and am currently trying to finish up a couple of early bikes 1895/1899  and i know how hard parts are to come by . i would list it for sale as a complete bike price it a few hundred  high ,<4 0r 5 ?> you can always come down and most people expect it also put <obo > see what offers you get , tell people in your add that if it dosen't sell you will part it out ! start taking offers on the parts when you are at or near your asking price <your real price > then take your best offer either as a whole bike of from people who have committed to buy parts .keep a list of people who have offered to purchase parts and the time and date of the offer . contact them a day or two before you consider parting  do not price the parts ,take offers  you might be surprised what folks will offer  .


----------



## Wheeler (Nov 3, 2019)

It's Just Too Nice To Slice and Dice.
If I had the bread, I'd pay your price.


----------



## vincev (Nov 3, 2019)

Its always a shame to part a nice survivor.If you are really hard up for money or just in the hobbyto make a few bucks then it will get parted.if you are a collector and not a flipper it will stay safe. I hope somebody wants it as a whole bike.


----------



## MEKANIXFIX (Nov 3, 2019)

Very nice Monark silver king bike I like that way complete leave like that


----------



## John G04 (Nov 3, 2019)

I think that bike is in the league of its so nice that most people who want a silverking or are currently piecing one together will drop there current project and buy this one. Super nice condition and i bet it rides good too! I think bikes that are in “meh” condition get parted because someone is already building a similar bike to be nicer than the one they are getting the parts off of.  I say don’t part, its too nice.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Nov 3, 2019)

it doesn't really matter. you want to sell the bike. someone will part it out down the line, then the bikes built with those parts will get parted out, my two old bikes are built from someone else's parted out bikes and they will get parted out if I ever sell them.  

it's the "cycle" of life.


----------



## Balloonatic (Nov 3, 2019)

The consensus here seems to be to sell this bike complete, as it sits in un-restored original condition. One Caber who is extremely knowledgeable and who has extensive experience for many years selling lots of both complete bikes and rare parts suggested to me this bike might be worth *$3200 to $3800*. as a complete bike.

I added up all the parts and assigned them very conservative values (in most cases below what I see others asking/selling them for, or for prices I was actually offered for different parts) and all totaled up, the parts on this bike added up to *$4300*.

My question now is: What do *you* think *a good asking price* for this bike complete would be where it actually sells, rather than sitting with it for months or longer? Forget what I have into it, that's irrelevant, but what is your idea of a good market price on this bike in today's market? If all the parts sold individually they would bring well over $4K, but complete ballooners are a tough sell these days even prewar Silver Kings, thus my dilemma. I'm only asking for opinions here. If you saw this bike with a buy-it-now on eBay for *$2800.* would you think it a bargain? Would it inspire you to hit the button? Do you think it would sell, or sit there for months?

Thanks for your input!


----------



## piercer_99 (Nov 4, 2019)

ask 4300, see if you get it.

glwts


----------



## bikiba (Nov 4, 2019)

Balloonatic said:


> I added up all the parts and assigned them very conservative values (in most cases below what I see others asking/selling them for, or for prices I was actually offered for different parts) and all totaled up, the parts on this bike added up to *$4300*.
> 
> Thanks for your input!




Can you post your parts price list?


----------



## Glenn Rhein (Nov 4, 2019)

I have a similar Bike  with a blue face clipper and I was asking 2200 and it hasn’t sold, I took it to a few shows everybody liked it but nobody bought it.


----------



## littleman (Nov 4, 2019)

Leave it alone


----------



## Euphman06 (Nov 4, 2019)

I don't know much about value.... but I don't know if I see a bike between 3k-4k there. I don't even know if I see a bike that would fetch over 2k in today's market. I am often wrong, but the best you can do is put a price on it and see what offers come in. If you're not struggling for money then don't worry about squeezing out every last cent. If you are struggling for money, than you probably shouldn't be buying bikes in the first place.


----------



## saladshooter (Nov 4, 2019)

If only these weren't 24".........


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 4, 2019)

saladshooter said:


> If only these weren't 24".........



I hear they ride like a 26" bike tho.


----------



## Jay81 (Nov 4, 2019)

I've owned 2 (not this exact model, but 24" Silver Kings nonetheless) and they did indeed feel like riding a 26" bike. The frames seem larger/longer than other 24" bikes.


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Nov 4, 2019)

My opinion is that it's your bike, do what you want. 
I'd love to know how many (not who) have messaged you about selling certain parts?


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Nov 4, 2019)

Euphman06 said:


> I don't know much about value.... but I don't know if I see a bike between 3k-4k there. I don't even know if I see a bike that would fetch over 2k in today's market. I am often wrong, but the best you can do is put a price on it and see what offers come in. If you're not struggling for money then don't worry about squeezing out every last cent. If you are struggling for money, than you probably shouldn't be buying bikes in the first place.



Words of wisdom from Euphman06. It shouldn't always have to be about "the money". It's a hobby for enjoyment, not something to stress over.


----------



## Balloonatic (Nov 4, 2019)

frankandpam said:


> Words of wisdom from Euphman06. It shouldn't always have to be about "the money". It's a hobby for enjoyment, not something to stress over.




I agree, 100%. As previously stated, I don't "need" the money, and I'm not stressed over it. Bikes are a passion for me, not a business. I just want to come up with a price where the bike will *sell*. I know if I price it at $4300 it will never sell, and nobody will even make an offer at that price. That price would taint it and it would be viewed from then on as a very overpriced bike; sort of like that $17K bluebird on ebay. Will the seller ever get $17K for it? Maybe, but not likely and certainly not without a very long wait to find a customer willing to pony up.

And as @Glenn Rhein shows above, he has a very similar bike and can't sell it for $2200. I'm back to my original question; where do I price this bike complete where it will likely sell? If $2200 is not getting the job done for Glenn Rhein, then where to price it to make it sell? 

If I have to price it below $2200 complete, and all the parts add up conservatively to over $4K, maybe I should just part it out?

I don't "need" the money, it's not really about that - I started this thread as sort of a social experiment; I think all vintage bike folks get into this dilemma at some point. I also know historically, there is a lot of shade thrown at sellers who part out nice, original bikes. If another very similar bike isn't selling at the very decent price price of $2200, what price point then do you think this bike would actually sell for?  

Pricing is the single most difficult thing in any hobby, what would YOU do here? I'm back to square #1... To part, or not to part... THAT is the question?


----------



## bikewhorder (Nov 4, 2019)

If it were some rare original paint bike then I would die inside a little to see it parted out but Silverkings are only a little cooler than Schwienns and they both seem to just be caught in an endless cycle of parting and re-parting.  I say do what you gotta do.


----------



## crazyhawk (Nov 4, 2019)

Balloonatic said:


> I agree, 100%. As previously stated, I don't "need" the money, and I'm not stressed over it. Bikes are a passion for me, not a business. I just want to come up with a price where the bike will *sell*. I know if I price it at $4300 it will never sell, and nobody will even make an offer at that price. That price would taint it and it would be viewed from then on as a very overpriced bike; sort of like that $17K bluebird on ebay. Will the seller ever get $17K for it? Maybe, but not likely and certainly not without a very long wait to find a customer willing to pony up.
> 
> And as @Glenn Rhein shows above, he has a very similar bike and can't sell it for $2200. I'm back to my original question; where do I price this bike complete where it will likely sell? If $2200 is not getting the job done for Glenn Rhein, then where to price it to make it sell?
> 
> ...



Definitely, do what YOU want, don't worry about what others think.  A few months back, I parted out a girl's balloon tire Starlet, putting some parts on feepay. The frame was bent but I felt no need to disclose that in my listing.  Well, let's just say that I was "destroyed" on here for it.  I was called names and berated for it.  I still feel bad about it.  I defended myself the best I could, but I learned that opinions will always vary widely, so put on some "thick skin" and part it out if you want.  It belongs to YOU!!!!!   We all love bikes and are just doing what we need to do to enjoy the hobby.


----------



## saladshooter (Nov 4, 2019)

If it were a wingbar or flocycle in complete, original condition, you would reach those numbers. But there's nothing here that deserves $4k.

24" Silver Kings are the prewar Phantom... they're Everywhere.


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Nov 4, 2019)

The more posts I read and especially after your last post (32), I'm agreeing it's your bike, do what you want. The thing is it kills everyone when a opportunist picks up an original bike, they could care less about, and parts it just to make money off (fleece)the collectors. Your not that guy. And on the other hand, you don't "need" the money, but it is silly to leave a ton of money on the table. Someone else will probably just take advantage and then part it ! Parted girls bikes have rescued someones cherished rider and this bike might save a Wingbar or two. Bottom line is your a bike guy and will be respectful to the hobby and that's good enough for me.


----------



## rustjunkie (Nov 4, 2019)

put it on ebay at $4300 as a fixed-price listing with "make offer" enabled. 
set the auto decline to weed out offers that are not realistic.,
has worked for me.


----------



## volksboy57 (Nov 4, 2019)

If you part it out, people might not want to sell you something high end, thinking you will part that out some day. I say put it up at a high price, and then come down on it. Maybe part out the pieces you put on it, I think that would be fine.
The other drawback to parting it out is that people might not buy all the parts. You might wind up with 1500 dollars and a bike that is un-rideable and taking up space.
Perhaps trade it for a bike you really want?


----------



## 1motime (Nov 4, 2019)

The problem with e-bay best offer is you scare away people who see a buy it now price that is used to protect yourself.  The offers you get are from those who throw out low ball numbers all the time hoping to find somebody desperate.  Keep us up to date with your decision.  Sometimes we are all held hostage by a bike that is not really wanted.


----------



## Junkman Bob (Nov 4, 2019)

I have a SK as well and i will not part it out ..sometimes i part out some less desirable bikes to feed my hobby so i don't spend my Bill/beer money . Thats a cool bike 
Junkman


----------



## Balloonatic (Nov 4, 2019)

Oh thank you for all the thoughtful replies, I really appreciate it. You all offer great perspectives, and I agree with all of them.

In my original post I started with that _*I want to sell this bike*_. That is still my main objective; I don't have to max out on the dollars, I just want it to be reasonable, a fair deal for buyer and seller. Ideally, I'd like to sell it complete, I'm always partial to preservation of original bikes vs. parting so I'm thinking I'll go fishing on feebay... if it gets no offers, you might see it here again asking for dibs on parts. 

I'll be sure to respond here when I make my final decision and will post links to any sales.


----------



## THE STIG (Nov 4, 2019)

put it in the corner til it comes back in style


----------



## bikiba (Nov 5, 2019)

saladshooter said:


> If it were a wingbar or flocycle in complete, original condition, you would reach those numbers. But there's nothing here that deserves $4k.
> 
> 24" Silver Kings are the prewar Phantom... they're Everywhere.




i was thinking the same thing. How did it get to 4k in parts? that is why i asked for the parts price list earlier... maybe i just dont know the prices?


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Nov 6, 2019)

fordmike65 said:


> I hear they ride like a 26" bike tho.



They are a fantastic ride, with both 24 and 26 inch tires.  There are plenty of tall frame bicycles in need of adoption for you giants.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Nov 6, 2019)

Nice bike.
The distance from hub to hub is equal to or greater than 26" balloon tire bikes and the top tube is higher than you'd think. 
That's whats important so your knees arent hitting the handlebars. Basically, the SK frame geometry is not scaled down and all these bikes were made for kids btw.
I'd ask 3k whole, which i see as equivalent parts value...you get 1k for the rack and jeweled hornlight and lets say 500 for the tube and button. The remaining 1.5k for the rest with a seat cover about to come off is reasonable with those wheels, stand, and that guard is a tough find.
3k is win-win for the bike and buyer whole.
This M1 frame had a 3 year run, so its not rare, but it is rare for such a complete deluxe example with the optional rack.
Chris


----------



## JMack (Nov 11, 2019)

WHY destroy historically significant bicycles that are not only utilitarian but works of art ? MOBILE SCULPTURE.  For money? Find another way to make money?


----------



## Pirate of the Plains (Nov 12, 2019)

I'm almost always in the camp of "Dont tell someone what to do with their property. Mind ya Bizness" I want to disagree with JMack I do...but I dont. I feel like its borderline anti-social to do that to needlessly ruin something of cultural significance that there is a finite amount of. Especially bc it's a way bigger hassle to part it out. Whatever this increased profit I'd that you're picturing, come up with an amount, post an ad. Give an honest effort to let it stay together. There are more old dudes ready to spend money around here than The Lolita Express. If you're not feeling the love then do what you gotta do. Kinda seems you're trolling tho. Seems like you're leaning in to being a villain in a way that's so clumsy and obvious

May as well just roll up like a rich guy in an 80s movie and tell the black and latino teens in an impoverished area that you're closing their youth center.


Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Marc's Classic Chrome (Nov 18, 2019)

I am the worst person in the world to give advice on whether or not to part a bicycle. I feel guilty parting girls bikes for parts I need because I think oh maybe someone would want to pair it with their boys bike. That never seems to happen. I would hate to see that bike parted out but if I was looking for a piece that I would need I would hope it would be as nice as some of those pieces.

That being said ... don’t part it.


----------



## schwinnja (Nov 19, 2019)

WHEN IN DOUBT,  PART IT OUT!


----------



## 1motime (Nov 19, 2019)

schwinnja said:


> WHEN IN DOUBT,  PART IT OUT!



Well I guess that rhymes.  Short sighted.  They are not making the bikes anymore.  Someday there will be just a huge pile of parts.  Hopefully the hardware is bagged and labeled for the next guy......


----------



## vincev (Nov 19, 2019)




----------



## Euphman06 (Nov 20, 2019)

Or you could do what lots of people do.... ask an over inflated price and (shockingly) not get any takers and than use that in your defense of... "tried to sell it whole but oh well"... and then part it out. Ultimately it's yours to do what you want, but man it would be a shame to destroy it just for a few extra bucks.


----------



## sue12 (Nov 20, 2019)

Since it is complete already, pass it on too one who loves it if you don’t. It may have been put together but it is together and if it takes 4K too put one together remember that price tag will only go up over time. This one is together and someone will love it. Maybe not in a hurry but, that is always the story it will find a home if given the chance too.


----------

